# Archery is So Complicated Unless...



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Unless you use slingbows :king:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

...I'm still droooooling watching this

How the HECK is it possible!?!?! :screwy:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You gotta love Smarter Every Day. Check out the one about Prince Ruperts Drop. It's one of my favorites.
Here you go.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Archery is no more "complicated" than one wants it to be, just like most pursuits man can convolute if he means to .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

pretty good video for information about arrow flight...

~AKAOLdmiser


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Byron Ferguson is amazing. Being an archer too, I have his book and video. Incredible.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome video. Byron is the man.


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't care what you say, there's something just plain sexy watching that arrow in flight :naughty: Gotta get me and my recurve "Old Faithful" up to the range. Nice weather coming.


----------

